# Tiny Pixel Mayors [HOLD]  ( ´ ▽ ` )ﾉ PU: Bluedressblondie,  Irarina



## Ami (Feb 16, 2015)

--


----------



## Ami (Feb 16, 2015)

*Signatures*






Examples


Spoiler






















*CLOSED ATM*


Form

Town name: 
Villagers:
FC:
Theme:
Colors: 
Extra (text, fruit, etc..) :







​​


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 16, 2015)

Your pixels are super cute! Good luck with the shop!


----------



## buuunii (Feb 16, 2015)

*References:*


Spoiler










*Hair color:* pink!
*Eye color:* blue/purple
*Extra:* NOPE!


----------



## Ami (Feb 16, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> Your pixels are super cute! Good luck with the shop!



Thank you ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -



buuunii said:


> *References:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Accepted ^-^


----------



## buuunii (Feb 16, 2015)

Do I pay now??


----------



## Ami (Feb 16, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Do I pay now??



Please pay when I'm done, I'll start now


----------



## Ami (Feb 16, 2015)

buuunii said:


> *References:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Done! I hope you like


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 16, 2015)

SO CUTE


----------



## Ami (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you! I try~


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Omg, I actually might get one *comments so ill see when this is bumped later*


----------



## ichigomariti (Feb 16, 2015)

Your artwork looks amazing, so I can't resist

References: If you could make his body and hair image like that of Spain from Hetalia, that would be great.
Hair color: Brown---Spiky, if possible
Eye color: Ocean Blue
Extra: --


----------



## Ami (Feb 16, 2015)

Chaseamccoy said:


> Your artwork looks amazing, so I can't resist
> 
> References: If you could make his body and hair image like that of Spain from Hetalia, that would be great.
> Hair color: Brown---Spiky, if possible
> ...



accepted! I'm not good with boys but I'll try my best

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> Omg, I actually might get one *comments so ill see when this is bumped later*



Ty ;o;


----------



## Ami (Feb 17, 2015)

Chaseamccoy said:


> Your artwork looks amazing, so I can't resist
> 
> References: If you could make his body and hair image like that of Spain from Hetalia, that would be great.
> Hair color: Brown---Spiky, if possible
> ...







I hope this is okay ;o;


----------



## Ami (Feb 17, 2015)

Bump, new pose added


----------



## Ami (Feb 17, 2015)

Bump


----------



## buuunii (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Ami (Feb 17, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Thank you!



Yvw!


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 17, 2015)

would you be able to do ocs? also would you be able to do little antlers and a deer tail?
here's a ref {x}
i'd want him and her {x}

if not, i have some other characters i'd love done c:


----------



## Ami (Feb 17, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> would you be able to do ocs? also would you be able to do little antlers and a deer tail?
> here's a ref {x}
> i'd want him and her {x}
> 
> if not, i have some other characters i'd love done c:



I can do OCs but I don't think I'll be able to do antlers sorry D:


----------



## oreo (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello, this is an order for *two* pixel mayors!

*Form*

*References:*


Spoiler



Mayor Betty





Resident Allan




*Allan's skintone is this color:*




*His hairstyle: *
Please draw him with *star boppers* too!


*Pose:* Anyway you like
*Hair color:* Both black
*Eye color: *Both brown but Betty's eyes are a lighter colour.
*Extra:* Both bouncing please ^^

I believe this is 320 tbt in total. c:


----------



## Ami (Feb 17, 2015)

milkbae said:


> Hello, this is an order for *two* pixel mayors!
> 
> *Form*
> 
> ...



Accepted!  Is Betty's skintone lighter than Allan's?


----------



## oreo (Feb 17, 2015)

Ami said:


> Accepted!  Is Betty's skintone lighter than Allan's?



Yay, thanks! I'm sending the tbt now. c:
Yes, she is pale while Allan is tan.


----------



## Ami (Feb 17, 2015)

milkbae said:


> Yay, thanks! I'm sending the tbt now. c:
> Yes, she is pale while Allan is tan.



I'll start when I get back from school


----------



## Ami (Feb 17, 2015)

Bump


----------



## oreo (Feb 17, 2015)

Ami said:


> I'll start when I get back from school



Yay! I can't wait to see your art. c;


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

bump


----------



## fup10k (Feb 17, 2015)

References: Here's one
Pose: Pose 1
Hair color: Pink
Eye color: Brown
Extra: Holding a pink pinwheel please, and I would like animation! 

This will be.... 170tbt yes?


----------



## Ami (Feb 17, 2015)

fup10k said:


> References: Here's one
> Pose: Pose 1
> Hair color: Pink
> Eye color: Brown
> ...



Accepted!


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

bump


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

milkbae said:


> Hello, this is an order for *two* pixel mayors!
> 
> *Form*
> 
> ...




All done!! 
Sorry I tried to draw his glasses but it looked weird so I removed it, I hope that's okay~


----------



## doveling (Feb 18, 2015)

ahhh these are really prettyyy


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahhh these are really prettyyy



thank youu


----------



## soki (Feb 18, 2015)

References:http://sokii.weebly.com/chara.html
Pose: 2
Hair color: orange yellow to red
Eye color: orange red
Extra:none
Total:170tbt


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

soki said:


> References:http://sokii.weebly.com/kyuu.html
> Pose: 2
> Hair color: orange yellow to red
> Eye color: orange red
> ...


Accepted! Please send the BTB and since you don't want it animated (?) it's only 160


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

Bump


----------



## fup10k (Feb 18, 2015)

I forgot to send the bells last night, I hope that's not a problem n_n
When do you think you will be able to work on mine?


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

fup10k said:


> I forgot to send the bells last night, I hope that's not a problem n_n
> When do you think you will be able to work on mine?



I actually didn't add that rule yet before you ordered so you were fine  I just finished, let me upload it in a sec.

- - - Post Merge - - -



fup10k said:


> References: Here's one
> Pose: Pose 1
> Hair color: Pink
> Eye color: Brown
> ...



And done


----------



## fup10k (Feb 18, 2015)

Ami said:


> And done




Ohhhh my gosh she is so cute!!!! ;A; Thank you so much!


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

fup10k said:


> Ohhhh my gosh she is so cute!!!! ;A; Thank you so much!



Yay I'm glad you like it!


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi! I would like to commission 4 OCs! All Not bouncing. So 600 TBT Total.  
References:


Spoiler: Mayor Ellanna













(For the outfit)





Spoiler: Solas





















Spoiler: Sera





















Spoiler: Cass


















Pose: (1 or 2): Pose 1 For all 4 
Hair color: 
Ellanna: Strawberry Blonde
Solas: Bald (No Hair - ignore hair in photo) 
Sera: Bleach Blonde 
Cass: Jet Black 
Eye color:
Ellanna: Brown
Solas: Blue 
Sera: Green
Cass: Green
Extra: N/A
Total: 600 TBT 

Thank you! Let me know if you accept!


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Hi! I would like to commission 4 OCs! All Not bouncing. So 600 TBT Total.
> References:
> 
> 
> ...



Accepted! Are they all female?


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 18, 2015)

Ami said:


> Accepted! Are they all female?



Solas is Male, Cass, Sera and Ellanna are Female. Is that okay?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can I give you additional References?


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Solas is Male, Cass, Sera and Ellanna are Female. Is that okay?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Can I give you additional References?



Sure, just update your form


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 18, 2015)

Ami said:


> Sure, just update your form



Updated! I hope its not too complicated! :S


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Updated! I hope its not too complicated! :S



I'll try my best! I hope you don't kill me

- - - Post Merge - - -

You may send the btb if you're done updating


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 18, 2015)

Ami said:


> I'll try my best! I hope you don't kill me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You may send the btb if you're done updating



I think so. Can the outfits for the Pixels be more like the Dragon Age references than the ACNL references? Is that even possible? ^^ Do your best. That's all I can really ask.  Transferring now!


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> I think so. Can the outfits for the Pixels be more like the Dragon Age references than the ACNL references? Is that even possible? ^^ Do your best. That's all I can really ask.  Transferring now!



 I can't really do much in such small space, but I'll tryyyyyyy


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 18, 2015)

Ami said:


> I can't really do much in such small space, but I'll tryyyyyyy



Thanks  For instance, Solas wears green instead of the purple-ish coat I have him wearing in ACNL.... just a colour change would be fine.


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Thanks  For instance, Solas wears green instead of the purple-ish coat I have him wearing in ACNL.... just a colour change would be fine.



Gotcha! I'll start tomorrow, it's almost midnight here


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 18, 2015)

Ami said:


> Gotcha! I'll start tomorrow, it's almost midnight here



Oh jeez! get some rest! (granted, its 10am here, and I didn't sleep whatsoever last night.....NOT GOOD!!!!!) I have just been super anxious about things.... its been hard to sleep.... 

Goodnight! I will talk to you tomorrow! I look forward to seeing the finished product!Forgive me if I crash and sleep in till like 3pm EST tomorrow lol.... going 48 hours without sleep isn't good for you....


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Oh jeez! get some rest! (granted, its 10am here, and I didn't sleep whatsoever last night.....NOT GOOD!!!!!) I have just been super anxious about things.... its been hard to sleep....
> 
> Goodnight! I will talk to you tomorrow! I look forward to seeing the finished product!Forgive me if I crash and sleep in till like 3pm EST tomorrow lol.... going 48 hours without sleep isn't good for you....



I don't have school tomorrow and on days like this I usually sleep up to 3am lol I'msohorrible 
But yeah I just like pixeling in the morning-ish  And oh dear I hope get some sleep tonight xD


----------



## oreo (Feb 18, 2015)

Ami said:


> All done!!
> Sorry I tried to draw his glasses but it looked weird so I removed it, I hope that's okay~


tysm, they are lovely hun! <3


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

milkbae said:


> tysm, they are lovely hun! <3



Ty for ordering^^


----------



## Karminny (Feb 18, 2015)

bump ^.^


----------



## Amilee (Feb 18, 2015)

edit: sorry i have to cancel qq


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Feb 18, 2015)

References: 
Pose: (1 or 2) 1, bouncing
Hair color: White
Eye color: Green
Extra:
Total: 160


----------



## soki (Feb 18, 2015)

Ami said:


> Accepted! Please send the BTB and since you don't want it animated (?) it's only 160



oh yes i do want the bouncing animation! haha no worries tip ;D ill be sending it now


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

Bluedressblondie said:


> References: View attachment 84511
> Pose: (1 or 2) 1, bouncing
> Hair color: White
> Eye color: Green
> ...



Accepted! Please send the btb

- - - Post Merge - - -



soki said:


> oh yes i do want the bouncing animation! haha no worries tip ;D ill be sending it now



Thank you!


----------



## soki (Feb 18, 2015)

Ami said:


> Thank you!



i actually edit my post. gave you more of a selection of chara to pixel for: D


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

soki said:


> i actually edit my post. gave you more of a selection of chara to pixel for: D



Ack, so cute! Are they all male?


----------



## soki (Feb 18, 2015)

Ami said:


> Ack, so cute! Are they all male?


Yepp all male. Thank you. Haha i dont really like drawing females. Well its more like i like drawing males more than females.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 18, 2015)

bump!


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

soki said:


> Yepp all male. Thank you. Haha i dont really like drawing females. Well its more like i like drawing males more than females.



Hehe ok!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm feeling a little sick today, but I'll try making these asap


----------



## soki (Feb 19, 2015)

ahh take your time. health is important


----------



## Ami (Feb 19, 2015)

bump


----------



## Ami (Feb 19, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Hi! I would like to commission 4 OCs! All Not bouncing. So 600 TBT Total.
> References:
> 
> 
> ...



Done! I hope you don't mind I changed Ellanna's hair a bit, I just couldn't make it look right. orz


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 19, 2015)

Ami said:


> Done! I hope you don't mind I changed Ellanna's hair a bit, I just couldn't make it look right. orz



I like it! The only thing is that Ellanna looks like she is wearing jeans. The Inquisitor outfit is like a onesie. Like pyjamas. So the shirt and pants should be the same colour. Is there any way you can edit it? ^^


----------



## Ami (Feb 19, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> I like it! The only thing is that Ellanna looks like she is wearing jeans. The Inquisitor outfit is like a onesie. Like pyjamas. So the shirt and pants should be the same colour. Is there any way you can edit it? ^^



Oh it's cos I copied the AC ref for that one since I couldn't see her pants on the other ref xD 
I'll edit it in a feww, just finishing my lunch


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 19, 2015)

Ami said:


> Oh it's cos I copied the AC ref for that one since I couldn't see her pants on the other ref xD
> I'll edit it in a feww, just finishing my lunch



Thank you SO much! Sorry my reference sucked :c I REALLY appreciate it! They look awesome!!!!


----------



## Ami (Feb 20, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Thank you SO much! Sorry my reference sucked :c I REALLY appreciate it! They look awesome!!!!



I hope this is better! Made her crown a bit lighter too


----------



## Ami (Feb 20, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 20, 2015)

Ami said:


> I hope this is better! Made her crown a bit lighter too



That's PERFECT! Thanks so much! :3 I am VERY pleased!


----------



## Ami (Feb 20, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> That's PERFECT! Thanks so much! :3 I am VERY pleased!



Yay I'm glad  ty for ordering


----------



## Ami (Feb 20, 2015)

soki said:


> References:http://sokii.weebly.com/chara.html
> Pose: 2
> Hair color: orange yellow to red
> Eye color: orange red
> ...



Done! I hope this is okay~


----------



## Ami (Feb 20, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Karminny (Feb 20, 2015)

bump ^.^


----------



## Ami (Feb 20, 2015)

Karminny said:


> bump ^.^



HI THERE


----------



## soki (Feb 20, 2015)

Ami said:


> Done! I hope this is okay~



wahhh thank you so much. he looks such like a cutiee patooie >o<


----------



## Amilee (Feb 20, 2015)

References: 
 
Pose: 2
Hair color: dark blue 
Eye color: blue
Extra: bouncing and could you give her a flower or water can? :3
Total: 170

thank you!


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 20, 2015)

Is there any chance you can do refs of real people?


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Feb 20, 2015)

Sent over bells.


----------



## Ami (Feb 20, 2015)

soki said:


> wahhh thank you so much. he looks such like a cutiee patooie >o<



You're welcome and thank you 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amilee said:


> References: View attachment 84680 View attachment 84681
> Pose: 2
> Hair color: dark blue
> Eye color: blue
> ...



It would be 180 if you want the flower or can  accepted. You may send the bells please

- - - Post Merge - - -



snapdragon said:


> Is there any chance you can do refs of real people?



Sure, I can try!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bluedressblondie said:


> Sent over bells.



Ty! Will add you to the slots when I get on my laptop


----------



## Amilee (Feb 20, 2015)

oh i thought its 150 base + 10 bouncing + 10 flower/can


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 20, 2015)

would it be okay if I request one?

References: (x)
Pose: 2
Hair color: pink ((btw it's hard to tell in the picture but she has pigtails))
Eye color: n/a ((they wear a mask))
Extra: n/a
Total: 150 right?​


----------



## Meadows (Feb 20, 2015)

I would like to buy a pixel please!
Here's my mayor! Can I please have her still, not holding items, I can send link to qr code for dress if needed! Sorry only saw first post!

Town name: Pixelia
Villagers: none
FC: 2294-5167-5798
Theme: none because no clue what that's lol
Colors: just like image
Extra (text, fruit, etc..) : none


----------



## Ami (Feb 20, 2015)

Amilee said:


> oh i thought its 150 base + 10 bouncing + 10 flower/can



Oh right, I counted them as two accessories xD sorry I just woke up~ you may send 170 dear


----------



## Amilee (Feb 20, 2015)

well i sent you 180 now xD take them as a tip


----------



## Ami (Feb 20, 2015)

Nebu said:


> would it be okay if I request one?
> 
> References: (x)
> Pose: 2
> ...



Accepted!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wendy Marvell said:


> I would like to buy a pixel please!
> Here's my mayor! Can I please have her still, not holding items, I can send link to qr code for dress if needed!
> View attachment 84701



Please fill in my form  you can just edit your original post

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amilee said:


> well i sent you 180 now xD take them as a tip



sorry about that, you didn't have to xD but thank you

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll update stuff on the OP after I eat breakfast (-w-)/


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 20, 2015)

yey and I sent the bells of course 
I hope they went through fine​


----------



## Meadows (Feb 20, 2015)

I edited!


----------



## Ami (Feb 20, 2015)

Wendy Marvell said:


> I edited!



that's the form on my signature shop~
please use this one

References:
Pose: (1 or 2)
Hair color:
Eye color:
Extra:
Total:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebu said:


> yey and I sent the bells of course
> I hope they went through fine​



received thank you


----------



## roroselle (Feb 20, 2015)

References: 



Spoiler: Ref










Pose: 2
Hair color: lavender
Eye color: blue
Extra: bouncing
Total: 160 tbt 

these are so cute~ thank you :3


----------



## Ami (Feb 20, 2015)

roroselle said:


> References:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



accepted! please send, I'll add an extra slot for you since you posted before I edit the OP


----------



## roroselle (Feb 20, 2015)

Ami said:


> accepted! please send, I'll add an extra slot for you since you posted before I edit the OP



ah, tysm~~ i sent em c:

EDIT: i edited my reference because i didn't notice it was still my mayor's winter outfit haha hope it's okay!


----------



## Meadows (Feb 20, 2015)

dang it it's full, don't know if you will still accept but here
References: View attachment 84701
Pose: (1 or 2) 1
Hair color: brown
Eye color: brown
Extra: none
Total: 150


----------



## Ami (Feb 20, 2015)

Wendy Marvell said:


> dang it it's full, don't know if you will still accept but here
> References: View attachment 84701
> Pose: (1 or 2) 1
> Hair color: brown
> ...



Dw, accepted! please send


----------



## Meadows (Feb 20, 2015)

Ami said:


> Dw, accepted! please send



OMG TY SO MUCH! Alright sending now


----------



## Ami (Feb 20, 2015)

roroselle said:


> ah, tysm~~ i sent em c:
> 
> EDIT: i edited my reference because i didn't notice it was still my mayor's winter outfit haha hope it's okay!



no problem <3 that's so cute! purple is my fave color

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wendy Marvell said:


> OMG TY SO MUCH! Alright sending now



thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bluedressblondie said:


> References: View attachment 84511
> Pose: (1 or 2) 1, bouncing
> Hair color: White
> Eye color: Green
> ...



Done


----------



## Ami (Feb 20, 2015)

Amilee said:


> References: View attachment 84680 View attachment 84681
> Pose: 2
> Hair color: dark blue
> Eye color: blue
> ...



<3 hope you like


----------



## Ami (Feb 21, 2015)

Nebu said:


> would it be okay if I request one?
> 
> References: (x)
> Pose: 2
> ...



I'm not sure if this was what you were aiming for ;n; idk if I did the hair right.


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 21, 2015)

it looks really cute thanks I do say <3
and no worries her hair looks good, so no worries uwu

but once again thank you, I really like it​


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 21, 2015)

References: 



Spoiler




​


Pose: Pose 2 
Hair Color: Orange
Eye Color: brown
Extras: Bouncing please
Total: 160TBT 

Please draw her with hat and glasses


----------



## Ami (Feb 21, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> References:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry dear I can't draw hats nor glasses 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebu said:


> it looks really cute thanks I do say <3
> and no worries her hair looks good, so no worries uwu
> 
> but once again thank you, I really like it​



You're welcome! Ty for ordering


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 21, 2015)

Ami said:


> Sorry dear I can't draw hats nor glasses



Without them its fine, your art is so cute


----------



## Ami (Feb 21, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> Without them its fine, your art is so cute



Also, I fail with that hairstyle xD so I might do something else but similar. If you still want to order please send the btb


----------



## Amilee (Feb 21, 2015)

aww thank you so much. she is really cute <3


----------



## Ami (Feb 21, 2015)

Amilee said:


> aww thank you so much. she is really cute <3



You're welcomee


----------



## Irarina (Feb 21, 2015)

References:


Pose: 1
Hair color: Brown (as in pictures)
Eye color: Purple
Extra: Bouncing and can she hold a pink bunny balloon
Total: 170 TBT


----------



## Ami (Feb 21, 2015)

Irarina said:


> References:
> View attachment 84733View attachment 84734
> 
> Pose: 1
> ...



Accepted!


----------



## Irarina (Feb 21, 2015)

Sent the TBT~


----------



## Ami (Feb 21, 2015)

received ty!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have free time tomorrow, so temporarily added 2 more slots


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 21, 2015)

References:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...#12487;&#12473;&#65281;-D-r-a-w-f-o-r-M-e-WiP Please do mercedes
Hair color: Idek blond?
Eye color: hazel/brown
Extra: tiny pet possibly like a kitten looking similar to luckypinch - if you can't do that that's fine


----------



## Ami (Feb 21, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> References:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...#12487;&#12473;&#65281;-D-r-a-w-f-o-r-M-e-WiP Please do mercedes
> Hair color: Idek blond?
> Eye color: hazel/brown
> Extra: tiny pet possibly like a kitten looking similar to luckypinch - if you can't do that that's fine



sorry can you please give me just 1-3 refs ;_; and also for the kitten


----------



## Karminny (Feb 21, 2015)

bump!


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi! Would you be able to do one of Bee? 

References: {x}
Pose: (1 or 2) 2 please!
Hair color: sandy brown like in ref
Eye color: black
Extra: can she be holding ice cream?
Total: 160 TBT


----------



## Ami (Feb 21, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> Hi! Would you be able to do one of Bee?
> 
> References: {x}
> Pose: (1 or 2) 2 please!
> ...



I love that show! accepted


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 21, 2015)

Ami said:


> sorry can you please give me just 1-3 refs ;_; and also for the kitten



Ye sure. But I only have two refs for the kitten. 



Spoiler: mercedes






Spoiler: Mercedes clothes



 this is her hat 





[spolier=kitten][/spoiler]
Also pose one with bouncy. (Ok lmk if u I did this right)


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 21, 2015)

Ami said:


> I love that show! accepted



YAY thank you!  Should I sent payment over now?

- - - Post Merge - - -

*send


----------



## Ami (Feb 21, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> YAY thank you!  Should I sent payment over now?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *send



Yes pls

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Ye sure. But I only have two refs for the kitten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Accepted but I can't do hats and the cat might look gross due to my skills


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 21, 2015)

Ami said:


> Yes pls
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It will be fine  you look pretty skilled to me. Don't get so down on your self. So how much will that be?


----------



## Ami (Feb 21, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> It will be fine  you look pretty skilled to me. Don't get so down on your self. So how much will that be?



180 btb please


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 21, 2015)

Ami said:


> Yes pls



Sent!


----------



## Ami (Feb 21, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> Sent!



Thank you!


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 21, 2015)

Will not need, thank you


----------



## Ami (Feb 21, 2015)

Will start on orders shortly


----------



## fup10k (Feb 21, 2015)

Could you possibly VN me when you are open again?


----------



## Ami (Feb 21, 2015)

roroselle said:


> References:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope this is okay 





- - - Post Merge - - -



fup10k said:


> Could you possibly VN me when you are open again?



I'll try to remember!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wendy Marvell said:


> dang it it's full, don't know if you will still accept but here
> References: View attachment 84701
> Pose: (1 or 2) 1
> Hair color: brown
> ...



I loved doing this, her outfit is so cute!


----------



## Meadows (Feb 22, 2015)

Ami said:


> Hope this is okay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome thank you! I love it!


----------



## roroselle (Feb 22, 2015)

Tysm! I love it she's so cute!


----------



## Ami (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm glad you like


----------



## Ami (Feb 22, 2015)

So someone has traced over my art, it really annoys me I don't want to make any more -_-


----------



## azukitan (Feb 22, 2015)

Ami said:


> So someone has traced over my art, it really annoys me I don't want to make any more -_-



But the base isn't originally yours...? Don't exclude credit to the original base creator, *Riouri*, because I know you've included it in your first post before :/


----------



## Ami (Feb 22, 2015)

azukitan said:


> But the base isn't originally yours...? Don't exclude credit to the original base creator, *Riouri*, because I know you've included it in your first post before :/



Yes I have shops in other forums I always link her DA, lemme add the link on the OP now.
But I'm not talking about the base here lol they recoloured a chibi someone commissioned from me.


----------



## azukitan (Feb 22, 2015)

Ami said:


> Yes I have shops in other forums I always link her DA, lemme add the link on the OP now.
> But I'm not talking about the base here lol they recoloured a chibi someone commissioned from me.



Ah, I see. I'm sorry to hear about your current situation then. Try not to let tracers and art thieves discourage you from future artistic endeavors. When people steal art, it reflects poorly on them, not the artist.


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 22, 2015)

azukitan said:


> But the base isn't originally yours...? Don't exclude credit to the original base creator, *Riouri*, because I know you've included it in your first post before :/



Her sig pixel links to Riouri's base


----------



## azukitan (Feb 22, 2015)

Dead Master said:


> Her sig pixel links to Riouri's base



Then no harm, no foul


----------



## Ami (Feb 22, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Ah, I see. I'm sorry to hear about your current situation then. Try not to let tracers and art thieves discourage you from future artistic endeavors. When people steal art, it reflects poorly on them, not the artist.



Thank you, I make larger pixels with my own bases in other websites so I'm easily affected by theft no matter how small xD


----------



## Ami (Feb 23, 2015)

Irarina said:


> References:
> View attachment 84733View attachment 84734
> 
> Pose: 1
> ...



Donee


----------



## Ami (Feb 23, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> Hi! Would you be able to do one of Bee?
> 
> References: {x}
> Pose: (1 or 2) 2 please!
> ...



I hope I did this one right~


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 23, 2015)

Ami said:


> I hope I did this one right~



OMG YAS SHE IS PERFECT AMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I lubs her :')

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, thank you for still doing them after the incident :3


----------



## Ami (Feb 23, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> OMG YAS SHE IS PERFECT AMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I lubs her :')
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, thank you for still doing them after the incident :3



I'm glad you like it dear  yvw


----------



## Ami (Feb 25, 2015)

I apologize for the delay on luckypinch's and some private orders, I'm out of time and only using mobile for a few days


----------

